# The funny character of a goat - Funny pictures



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

So I spent the afternoon out playing with the goats and my camera and I got some pretty funny pictures.

A Day in the life of a Goat:

Are you coming to see me?









Thanks for coming but don't expect me to get up for you.









Time to rearrange the pen









I know lets get so close to mom she can't get any pictures of us other than our eyes and nose


















WHAT ARE YOU DOING BACK THERE?









Time to rest a little:









And time to talk a little:









I guess she said something funny:









Gently Dismount from the table:


















Play time:









Mom quick look behind you!









Something is going on inside this belly of mine? What could it be?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

super cute!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

AW! Love em


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I love the "mom...look behind you!" pic!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh those are really cute...thanks for sharing.... :thumb:


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

These are too cute!!!!!!! Goats are so funny and full of character, you don't realize until you are a goat owner


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

These are so great!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Hahaha those are great!!! Love  em


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a bunch of characters you have! Definately gave me a chuckle :wink:


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Cute and funny!!!!! I love these pictures and they gave me a smile. Thank you!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

too cute -- and love the captions!


----------

